# why all  soapmakers are rich



## kosovo (Sep 13, 2010)

hello
why all  soapmakers are rich?!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not rich. I'm struggling to pay my bills and I'm looking for another job.

What makes you think soapmakers are rich?


----------



## PrairieCraft (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm not rich either, but I suppose there are people out there going hungry and to someone struggling to feed a family all the money spent on soaping supplies would seem like an extravagance.  From a world view we are rich.  If your family has a home and three meals a day and clothes and a computer and tv and cable and a car or cars then you are rich.  It's too bad that we don't feel that way though because no matter how much you have people always want more.  I work for people who have multiple homes in different states and travel 6 months out of the year and they still talk about the material things that other people have that they don't.  It's never enough.  One of my clients license plates on one of his half dozen expensive cars NVR ENUF.  The love of money is the root of all evil. :roll:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2010)

I see your viewpoint. I suppose we are considered rich to people in other countries. And buying supplies is an extravagance for me. But if I hadn't gone in with family members, I wouldn't be able to afford a home and food on what I earn.

I'm back to job hunting again because my hours have been drastically cut and it's not enough to cover my personal bills plus my share for the house, utilities, etc.

So, I'm not rich economically but I'm spiritually/emotionally rich to have a supportive family and we're able to combine our incomes to have a better life.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 13, 2010)

kosovo said:
			
		

> hello
> why all  soapmakers are rich?!!!!



  lol, if I was I'd hire a guy to plaster and tile my new soap making room


----------



## carebear (Sep 13, 2010)

rich?  hardly, if you mean having a lot of money.  I'm far from rich, at least in terms of mainstream American culture.

but we are rich in friends and fellow crafters, rich in the enjoyment of our art, and of course we have lots of rich butters and oils to rub into out skin.


----------



## Hazel (Sep 13, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> lol, if I was I'd hire a guy to plaster and tile my new soap making room



You have a room just for making soap!  :shock:  I'm turning green here.   




			
				carebear said:
			
		

> rich?  hardly, if you mean having a lot of money.  I'm far from rich, at least in terms of mainstream American culture.
> 
> but we are rich in friends and fellow crafters, rich in the enjoyment of our art, and of course we have lots of rich butters and oils to rub into out skin.



Well said.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hazel said:
			
		

> dagmar88 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 8) Yup, i got myself into a huge DIY project that I call home that has an extra 4 x 3 meter bedroom


----------

